# Affordable front Gheenoe Deck



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Affordable front Gheenoe Deck

I did not do this but I like it so I thought I would pass it on

This is the framework ...Plywood slides on top and under the rub rail


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

noeettica said:


>


I know this is an older post, but do you have any pics of it with the plywood on there? 
Trying to figure out how to do something similar and looking for ideas.
Thanks


----------

